# Rename A&N to "Galaxy Brain Institute of Politics"



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 13, 2020)

The farms have been a global leader in facts and logic and I believe the world-class analysts that make it possible deserve a formal institution to solidify their hot takes.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 13, 2020)

Only if the subtitle is, "Mad About Neg-Rates 2: Digital Boogaloo"


----------



## Maskull (Jun 13, 2020)

Is _Retard Chamber_ already taken?


----------



## Cast Iron Pan (Jun 13, 2020)

Rearrange for fancier acronym please: Political Institute of Galaxy Brain... Objectivist Yodelers? I'm aiming for PIGBOY.



Maskull said:


> Is _Retard Chamber_ already taken?





Spoiler: Yes.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 13, 2020)

Free Tuscan and make her the sole mod of A&N, allowing the cultural revolution to begin


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 13, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Free Tuscan and make her the sole mod of A&N, allowing the cultural revolution to begin
> View attachment 1373742



Fuck that shit @Ashy the Angel is the commie I'd go for over Tuscan, ya'll just mad we actually like the furry commie better.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 13, 2020)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Fuck that shit @Ashy the Angel is the commie I'd go for over Tuscan, ya'll just mad we actually like the furry commie better.


People praise Ashy for like one of the 5 posts she ever wrote that wasn't milquetoast or straight up retarded, but Tuscan lodged herself in A&N(at the time A&H's) collective mind through based autistic shitposting they took way too seriously.
Tuscan had the balls to come back after she melted down when Bernie lost, probably in tears. Ashy ran away and hid from the the reality her shitty candidate lost. Not to mention actually made art for the community.

Socdems are colossal fags.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 13, 2020)

Cast Iron Pan said:


> I'm aiming for PIGBOY.


You have my vote.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Jun 13, 2020)

Do not rate my post about how the jews did this autistic or you will face my anger.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 13, 2020)

GogglyGoblin said:


> Do not rate my post about how the jews did this autistic or you will face my anger.



The only people autistic about ratings in A&N are dem shills, I congratulate you on the effort though.


----------



## Maskull (Jun 13, 2020)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> The only people autistic about ratings in A&N are dem shills, I congratulate you on the effort though.


Autism knows no party lines.


----------



## JimmyNugget (Jun 14, 2020)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Only if the subtitle is, "Mad About Neg-Rates 2: Digital Boogaloo"


Funnily enough recently I got a profile message from someone angry that I neg rated them from where else, but A and N.
But yes, I like it as a subtitle perhaps.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 14, 2020)

Only if my moderation title can be Head Commissar and I can institute a policy of facing down what you say or you get the bullet banned from A&H.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Jun 14, 2020)

Name it the ‘NIGGER NIGGER BASED TRUMP’ board.


----------



## Fareal (Jun 14, 2020)

Institute for New Cultural Enlightenment and Learning (INCEL)

Discussion Of Global Practices, Information and Latest Links (DOGPILL)

World And National Knowledge Exchange Register (WANKER)

Credible Unsourced New Takes (CUNT)

New And Zany Internet Stuff (NAZIS)


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 14, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> People praise Ashy for like one of the 5 posts she ever wrote that wasn't milquetoast or straight up retarded, but Tuscan lodged herself in A&N(at the time A&H's) collective mind through based autistic shitposting they took way too seriously.
> Tuscan had the balls to come back after she melted down when Bernie lost, probably in tears. Ashy ran away and hid from the the reality her shitty candidate lost. Not to mention actually made art for the community.
> 
> Socdems are colossal fags.


People praise Ashy over Tuscan for the same reason people prefer a good home-cooked meal over microwaved hotpockets. The genuine article is always better than the hyper-processed, largely artificial garbage


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jun 14, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> People praise Ashy over Tuscan for the same reason people prefer a good home-cooked meal over microwaved hotpockets. The genuine article is always better than the hyper-processed, largely artificial garbage


Just because somebody writes longer posts doesn't make them better. Actually in her case, made Ashy's posts worse.
You don't get Tuscan if you unironically shill and compare somebody as lame as Ashy. People can actually remember Tuscan, ashy is a generic libtard only distinct in contrast to the right wing majority. 

If your cope is holding up ashy as a good poster, feel free to die on that hill lmao


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 14, 2020)

My point sailed right over your head. I wasn't referring to quality, but authenticity. Lolcows are always funnier than trolls.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jun 14, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> My point sailed right over your head. I wasn't referring to quality, but authenticity. Lolcows are always funnier than trolls.



Pretty much this, when one sounds like they are just a shill towing the party line and the other sounds like a true believer that actually wants things to get better, even if they are misguided don't be shocked that people prefer the true believer.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jun 14, 2020)

You guys are getting it all wrong.  Every post in A&N is insightful and amazing and you should become a better person by adopting their ideas.


----------



## trannyfucker (Jun 14, 2020)

The N in A&N is short for nigger, amirite?


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 15, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> My point sailed right over your head. I wasn't referring to quality, but authenticity. Lolcows are always funnier than trolls.


You could've probably replaced Tuscan with a bot and most people would be unable to tell the difference.


----------

